# Awesome Tuhon Ray and Tuhon Felix Clip!!!



## Guro Harold (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe Tuhon Ray has finally released this!!! This clip has been underground for a while and I can vouch that only a few people have seen it.

In this clip, you will see a sample of Tuhon Ray's single stick and nunchaku skills as well as Tuhon Felix Cortes' double stick and empty hand skills!

Must see!

[yt]GlqRNF1lO14[/yt]


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 23, 2008)

I am still amazed at Tuhon Felix's double stick work he did here in this clip and his single stick work he showed at the FCS Gathering a few years ago.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice double stick work!  Thanks for posting it.

David


----------

